
Possible QT WebKit revival could be great news - LordLestat
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.phoronix.com&#x2F;scan.php?page=news_item&amp;px=QtWebKit-Next-Gen<p>That could be great news for people who love customization and are sick of Googles started trend of minimalism and simplicity which also has affected Mozilla, which is not serving the advanced user group anymore to a very large degree feature wise.<p>Otter-Browser with a QT WebKit reloaded could really be a win-win situation for all the ones sick of Google and Google influenced projects.<p>What is your opinion?
======
evolighting
I hate google， it really great someone finally reallized google is not
"helping" open soure but slaving it.

------
sayelt
It's spelled Qt, with lowercase t.

